# 4/9/08 - Best Ohio Spots For Reeling In Trophy-Sized Fish



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Lake Erie and a dozen inland lakes were among the best places to reel in ?Fish Ohio? catches during 2007, according to the ODNR Division of Wildlife. The ?Fish Ohio? program recognizes noteworthy catches among 19 fish species. 

More...


----------

